# Terminator Genisys available on DVD/Blu-ray/Digital HD November 10th 2015



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

ARNOLD SCHWARZENEGGER IS BACK IN THE ICONIC FRANCHISE’S ACTION-PACKED NEW CHAPTER 




Global Blockbuster Debuts on Blu-ray™ Combo Pack November 10, 2015

Get it on Digital HD Three Weeks Early on October 20	


HOLLYWOOD, Calif. – Called “one of the best action movies of the year” 
(Rick Bentley, The Fresno Bee), the thrilling new chapter in the iconic franchise TERMINATOR GENISYS explodes onto Blu-ray Combo Pack, Blu-ray 3D Combo Pack, DVD, and On Demand November 10, 2015 from Paramount Home Media Distribution. The film arrives three weeks early on Digital HD October 20. 
“Arnold is back and better than ever” (Shawn Edwards, WDAP-TV, FOX) in the movie hailed as “the best Terminator since T2: Judgment Day” (Mark Hughes, Forbes). In the war of man against machine, Kyle Reese (Jai Courtney, The Divergent Series) is sent back to 1984 by resistance leader John Connor (Jason Clarke, Everest) to protect his young mother, Sarah Connor (Emilia Clarke, “Game of Thrones”). However, this time unexpected events have altered the past and threaten the future for all mankind. Now Reese must join forces with Sarah and her “Guardian” (Arnold Schwarzenegger) to save the world and stop the next evolution of Terminators. 
The TERMINATOR GENISYS Blu-ray 3D and Blu-ray Combo Packs with Digital HD include nearly an hour of bonus content, featuring behind-the-scenes interviews with the cast and filmmakers, including the director of the first two films, James Cameron. Plus, take an in-depth look at the stunning visual effects and jaw-dropping action sequences, the recreation of iconic scenes from the original film, and more. 
The Blu-ray Combo Packs also feature a Dolby Atmos® soundtrack*, which delivers captivating sound that places and moves audio anywhere in the room, including overhead, to bring entertainment alive all around the audience.

TERMINATOR GENISYS Blu-ray Combo Pack
The TERMINATOR GENISYS Blu-ray is presented in 1080p high definition with English Dolby Atmos* (Dolby TrueHD 7.1 compatible), French 5.1 Dolby Digital, Spanish 5.1 Dolby Digital, Portuguese 5.1 Dolby Digital and English Audio Description and English, English SDH, French, Spanish and Portuguese subtitles. The DVD in the combo pack is presented in widescreen enhanced for 16:9 TVs with English 5.1 Dolby Digital, French 5.1 Dolby Digital, Spanish 5.1 Dolby Digital and English Audio Description and English, French, Spanish and Portuguese subtitles. The combo pack includes access to a Digital HD copy of the film as well as the following:

Blu-ray
•	Feature film in high definition
•	Bonus Content:
o	Family Dynamics – Casting Terminator Genisys and how the actors filled some of the most iconic roles in cinematic history 
o	Infiltration and Termination – Go behind-the-scenes to San Francisco and New Orleans in a first-hand look at filming locations 
o	Upgrades: VFX of Terminator Genisys – Delve into the revolutionary visual effects behind the movie’s incredible action sequences

DVD
•	Feature film in standard definition

TERMINATOR GENISYS Blu-ray 3D Combo Pack
The Blu-ray 3D Combo Pack includes all of the above, as well as a Blu-ray 3D presented in 1080p high definition with English Dolby Atmos* (Dolby TrueHD 7.1 compatible), French 5.1 Dolby Digital, Spanish 5.1 Dolby Digital, Portuguese 5.1 Dolby Digital and English Audio Description and English, English SDH, French, Spanish and Portuguese subtitles. 

The Blu-ray 3D Combo Pack and Blu-ray Combo Pack available for purchase include a Digital HD Version of the film that can be accessed through UltraViolet™, a way to collect, access and enjoy movies. With UltraViolet, consumers can add movies to their digital collection in the cloud, and then stream or download them—reliably and securely—to a variety of devices. 

TERMINATOR GENISYS Single-Disc DVD
The single-disc DVD is presented in widescreen enhanced for 16:9 TVs with English 5.1 Dolby Digital, French 5.1 Dolby Digital, Spanish 5.1 Dolby Digital and English Audio Description and English, French, Spanish and Portuguese subtitles. The disc includes the feature film in standard definition.

*To experience Dolby Atmos at home, Dolby Atmos enabled AV receivers and additional speakers are required; however, Dolby Atmos soundtracks are fully backward compatible with traditional audio configurations and legacy home entertainment equipment.


http://www.TerminatorGenisys.com/

Buy Now: gwi.io/BuyTerminatorGenisys


Paramount Pictures and Skydance Productions present a Skydance Production “Terminator Genisys.” Executive producers Bill Carraro, Laeta Kalogridis, Patrick Lussier, Megan Ellison, and Robert Cort. Produced by David Ellison, p.g.a. and Dana Goldberg, p.g.a. Written by Laeta Kalogridis & Patrick Lussier. Directed by Alan Taylor.




TERMINATOR GENISYS
Street Date: November 10, 2015 (Blu-ray 3D, Blu-ray, DVD, and On Demand)
October 20, 2015 (Digital HD)
SRP: $52.99 U.S. (Blu-ray 3D Combo Pack)
$39.99 U.S. (Blu-ray Combo Pack)
$29.99 U.S. (DVD)
U.S. Rating: PG-13 for intense sequences of sci-fi violence and gunplay throughout, partial nudity and brief strong language
Canadian Rating:	14A for violence and gory scenes​


----------

